# Noticias y eventos > Encuentros >  Semana del 16 al 20 en Madrid... ¿Quedamos?

## b12jose

Por motivos de curro, la semana que viene estaré por Madrid, en principio toda la semana, pero no es seguro.

Me preguntaba si alguien conoce algo mágico que ver por allí (Teatro encantado está cerrado) o si a alguien le apetecen unas cervecillas o algo.

Quedo a la espera que me comentéis algo.

----------


## Javi Drama

Por descontado socio, solo tienes que decir donde y cuando y se busca lo que haga falta  :Wink1: .

----------


## b12jose

Gracias Javi, como ya hemos hablao por FB pues no te digo más nada:P

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Yo me apunto a lo que sea.

----------


## b12jose

Como le decía a Javi, todavía no se que horarios tendría por allí, pero en cuanto sepa algo seguro, os lo comento por aquí o por el FB.

Gracias  :Wink1:

----------


## S. Alexander

Estoy disponible el 19 y el 20 todo el día. ¡Ojalá podáis! =D

¡Un abrazote mágico, tengo unas ganas de magia que me muero!

S. Alexander

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Si estás esos días quedamos sea como sea, Sergio.

----------


## S. Alexander

Wiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii =D Espero que no seas el único en opinarlo :9

¡¡Estoy deseando veros!!

Un abrazo mágico enorme

S. Alexander

----------


## renard

Mmmm yo me apunto ayer pasamos un buen dia de magia junto a Apex,Javi y Ricardo que se metio en medio de la calle con una camisa de fuerza jaja.

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Y me escapé satisfactoriamente :D

----------


## b12jose

Yo en principio estaré los dos días... lo más que puede pasar es que el viernes tenga que ir cargando con la maleta:P

Pero por mi perfecto  :Wink1:

----------


## S. Alexander

Esto... siento cambiar planes xD

Estoy libre el 17, 18 y 19 para ir a Madrid. ¿Qué día os parece mejor a vuesas mercedes? Mientras esté en esos 3 días me adapto a un horario desde por la mañana hasta las 21:30 o así (bus de vuelta a Toledo, jeje).

En definitiva, ¿hora? ¿día? Os quiero <3 xD

¡Un abrazo mágico!

S. Alexander

PD: Wow, camisa de fuerza :D

----------


## b12jose

mmmm, supuestamente ha escrito Sergio después de esto, pero no se ve...

Salía que el último mensaje era suyo... pero sigue siendo el de Ricardo...

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Es que a veces funciona mal el salto a la segunda pagina.

Entonces, ¿Cuando quedamos?

----------


## S. Alexander

Yo he hablado con Javi Drama, contigo Ricardo, contigo b12jose, David Navares y con un amigo de Toledo (siendo 6 fijos), además de encargar a Javi que hable con Renard y si puede a Apex, a quien también  he escrito, otros 2 amigos de Toledo y otro de Madrid.

Por ahora Javi, Ricardo, b12jose, Gonzalo (mi amigo de Toledo) y yo hemos dado por bueno el día 19 jueves, aunque aún falta la hora. Por supuesto, aún está todo lo bastante lejos como para poder cambiarse.

A mí tampoco me salían mensajes que ahora sí veo =S

Un abrazo mágico

S. Alexander

----------


## renard

Ir eligiendo sitio y hora.No estaria mal quedar por Centro asi damos una vuelta.

----------


## S. Alexander

Pues contigo ya somos 7 =P

Si queréis quedamos en el mismo Sol, donde la cristalera de Renfe.

Los de Toledo podemos llegar allí a partir de las 12:30. Pueden ser las mismas *12:30, las 13:00 o las 13:30*. De llegar más tarde, serían ya las *14:30*. De llegar antes, serían las *11:30*.

Vosotros diréis, ¡¡un abrazo mágico!!

S. Alexander

----------


## b12jose

Bueno, yo en teoría terminaré del curro a las 17 horas, estoy algo lejos del centro de Madrid, pero conforme salga, dejo el portatil en el hotel y salgo para donde estéis... creo que tengo el teléfono de Javi, si no que alguien me pase un/otro número de teléfono y así en cuanto salga nos podemos ver.

Abrazos

----------


## S. Alexander

Estando por internet, no veo por qué no escribirlo aquí en público... xD 680727288 para asuntos toledanos  :Smile1: 

Si te viene mejor otro sitio, Jose, dilo  :Wink1: 

¡¡Un abrazo mágico!!

S. Alexander

----------


## b12jose

Sergio, en principio me da un poco igual, mientras encuentre la forma de llegar y de volver al hotel... luego ya me adapto a lo que vayáis diciendo  :Wink1:

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Yo el jueves soy todo vuestro, asi que por mi podemos echar el dia entero de magias.

----------


## S. Alexander

Pues si os parece bien a las 12:30 en la cristalera de cercanías de Renfe de Sol y nadie objeta nada, podemos cerrarlo ahí. ¿Bien? ¿Mal? ¿Regular?

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Suscribo el asunto.

----------


## b12jose

mmmm, chicos tengo un problema... al final me han pillado para el jueves después del curro y han organizado una especie de cena... así que no podré escaparme (creo) en cualquier caso de poder escaparme sería bastante tarde...

Mil perdones deberé de pedir empezando por este: Lo siento. Aunque bueno al menos he conseguido que los madrileños queden:P

Por otro lado había quedado con un amigo que vive aquí en Madrid para ir a la sala houdini esta noche, si mal no he visto en la web estará allí Mariano Goñi... si alguien se apunta... al menos nos podremos ver y tomarnos un algo...

Quedo a la espera que me digáis algo...

Un abrazo

----------


## Javi Drama

Por fin puedo ver el foro en el maldito móvil, estaba hasta el gorro de tanto error 503.

bien, vayamos por partes. A lo del Jueves ok, a las 12:30 en la salida de la cristalera, allí nos vemos y echamos unas risas y unas magias.

Una pena Jose que tengas la cena, nos quedaremos con las ganas porque hoy me es imposible ir a Houdini ya que nos reunimos en la asociación los Martes y después estoy medio varado sin transporte. Disfruta del espectáculo y en otra ocasión bajamos nosotros a "graná".

Mmmm debo decir que los madrileños quedamos muy a menudo jejejeje vamos a tener que empezar a documentar las reuniones.

Un saludete!!

----------


## Javi Drama

Se me olvidaba....sois conscientes de que el Jueves es #19J y están previstas manifestaciones y demás por Madrid ¿no?.

Lo comentó porque estamos a tiempo de cambiar la ubicación si lo estimais oportuno porque no descartemos que monten algo en Sol, a mi me da un tanto igual hacer magia a los perroflautas, funcionarios o antidisturbios.

----------


## S. Alexander

Hostia, día de actividad xDDD

Pues si queréis cambiar a la plaza de Callao por ejemplo... vosotros sois de Madrid, lo conocéis mejor jeje. Con que me digáis parada del metro..

Jo, Jose, te echaremos de menos :( Mucho.

Si me llegas a avisar antes me iba a Madrid también hoy, pero ya un poco tarde para intentarlo, jaja, aunque Houdini... ¡¡¡¡te lo pasarás genial!!!! La última vez que fui yo (y la primera) conocí a un montón de gente, salí en un vídeo de Goñi y me regaló una baraja xD

¡¡Disfruta!!

Un abrazo mágico

S. Alexader

----------


## b12jose

Jo, ya me jode estar aquí una semana y al final no poder quedar, otra opción podría ser vernos el viernes los que puedan, yo prometo ir con la maletica cargando a donde me digáis!! Aunque el Sergio se escape  :Wink1:

----------


## b12jose

Es más si alguien se apunta me quedo el viernes hasta el bus de las 0130 AM ... prometo cargar yo con la maleta para no darle el coñazo a nadie:P

----------


## S. Alexander

Mi amigo Gonzalo se desapunta, vamos 2/3 de Toledo.

Aprovechad, que Jose no estará siempre en oferta xd

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Jose, si quieres aunque sea echamos una cervecilla el viernes.

----------


## Iban

Vaya cinco grandes.

----------


## b12jose

Perfecto Ricardo, en cuanto sepa algo seguro en cuanto a horarios del viernes te lo comento.

Gracias y un saludo

----------


## S. Alexander

Cerrando para mañana, somos: Javi Drama, Ricardo Solo, Renard, Tote (Toledo) y yo.
*12:30* en la *Plaza de Callao*, para no estar desperdigados poneos en la parada de metro y allí nos veremos.

Falta por saber si Apex se apunta, le escribí pero there's no answer.

¡¡Y anuncio que se presentará con nosotros *una fémina* (que no es Natalia) que está empezando!! Preparad el palo de *corazones* xD

¡¡¡Ibaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan, teletranspórtate que te invito a lo que quieras!!!

Un abrazo mágico

S. Alexander

----------


## b12jose

Que mamoncejos!!!! Hasta que hora estaréis?? Por si al final me puedo escapar un rato para allí??

----------


## S. Alexander

Los de Toledo dependemos de una segunda fémina que puede que se venga desde Toledo. O bien hasta las 19:00 o hasta las 20:45 (más probable las 20:45 [malditos autobuses, ojalá pudiéramos más tarde).

Ojalá puedas escaparte  :Smile1:

----------


## b12jose

Ricardo, ya tengo los datos de vuelta que me han comprado desde Granada, en teoría saldré de Mendez Álvaro a las 17 horas, lo cual es un poco temprano. Aunque no se si podrás echar un café... si no a ver si para el 28 o el 4 me escapo un sábado para aquí y echamos un ratico.

Saludos y quedo a la espera que me puedas decir algo.

Un abrazo

----------


## S. Alexander

¡Bueno, pues aquí va una pequeña crónica por parte de 'moi'!

Qué humilde se siente uno con tanto grande cerca de él moviendo las manos y bailando con las cartas. Qué humilde y qué orgulloso de que la magia tenga tan aptos adeptos, de poder ver cómo sí existe futuro para ella. Y si no futuro, al menos presente, junto a estos grandes. 
Ricardo, que aparte de una biblioteca de conocimiento (y no solo mágico) andante sabe aplicar de forma excelente todo lo que sabe.
Renard, que es una ametralladora humana de juegos y versiones. ¡Pero no una de estas ametralladoras que dices: 'me la ha liado'! ¡No! Una ametralladora de magia de la buena.
Y Javi, con su carácter relajado y humorístico y guardando siempre en la manga juegos que te ¡PAM! Ahora vas y lo cascas, majo.
Tote y yo lo hemos disfrutado mucho. ¡Bueno! Tote y Paloma Blanca (de quien espero se suba una foto). Sí, sí, Paloma Blanca, buen nombre tratándose de magos, ¿eh?  :302: 

Llegamos los toledanos a Callao a las 12:20, ¡10 minutos antes! Allí ya estaban la fémina amiga de Tote y el gran Ricardo Solo, esperándonos a Tote y a mí.

Foto0156.jpg

Nos vamos a pasear mientras esperamos y Ricardo Solo me empieza a hablar de maravillas. Yo, como un bobo, encandilado. Rápidamente (mentira, ¡¡¡*treinta*!!! minutos más tarde llegan Renard y Javi Drama). Vaya par de dos. Pero claro, la culpa es de Renard, que todos sabemos que se pierde cada vez que coge la escoba. Normal, ¡entre tanto edificio!
Vamos perdidos por Madrid, derritiéndonos poco a poco hasta que hallamos un lugar en el que pararnos a tomar algo, Tote se anima a animarnos a todos y comienzan los juegos. Ricardo, Renard, Renard, Ricardo, Tote... Un buen ratejo, unas cuantas aguas, la declaración de 'Conejillo de Indias Científico' de Ricardo (cualquier día se nos presenta con tres manos) y yo, pese a la enorme tentación, me abstengo de hacer 'La Carta al Servilletero' que tanto me encanta  :001 005: 

Foto0157.jpg

Nos separamos para comer (aunque aún no entiendo por qué, me hubiera encantado seguir juntos). Los toledanos y friends profanos vamos al Burger King y los tres magazos se pierden por la espesura de la put* calima del 'caloraco' que hacía.
Nos reencontramos X tiempo después en la Plaza Mayor. Cuál es nuestra sorpresa, que *¡¡¡Javi Drama había ligado!!!* Con Paloma Blanca. Estamos allí haciendo magia bajo indiscretas miradas de turistas, yo aprendo a hacer mejor la cogida del trile y una solución al final de 'mi' rutina de cuerdas (gracias, Renard y Ricardo respectivamente). Decidimos que es momento de irnos pero Paloma Blanca, prendada de Javi Drama pretende que la acompañemos a Av. América. Ricardo se pone nervioso sin saber qué decir, Javi hace alarde de iniciativa y dice que tenemos que ir a Sol a ver a otro mago. Ricardo afirma efusivamente, yo me uno a la excusa y logramos dar esquinazo a Paloma Blanca en Sol, que pretendía que la acompañáramos (y posteriormente visitáramos) hasta coger el autobus a Guadalajara. Of course, little lady.

También nos separamos de los profan friends y comienza una pequeña odisea madrileña con la boca seca en busca de refresco líquido bebestible. Lo encontramos, hacemos una infructuosa y nada placentera (salvo para Ricardo, que es un enchufado) visita a cierto lugar mágico, salimos a una plaza y nos quedamos allí sentados haciéndonos juegos hasta que es hora de partir y Ricardo nos abandona. Durante nuestra partida vemos a Charlie (del foro, ojalá hubiera podido venir [como otros muchos a quienes añoramos]) y Tote y yo nos despedimos de los otros dos grandes, tenemos que coger el bus de vuelta hacia Toledo.

Foto0159.jpg

En Plaza Elíptica, y de forma involuntaria, formamos corrillo y da comienzo una gala de 40 minutos de improvisación entre Tote y yo en el mismo suelo. Éxito, al parecer. Más aún teniendo en cuenta que me reencuentro con otra fémina  :302:  a quien hacía 5 años que no veía y una ex compañera de clase. Nos sentamos los cuatro juntos y la gala continúa, eso sí, algo más privada y con dos focos alumbrando desde arriba (los del autobús, pero muy mini-escénicos, sí señor, muy 'íntimos'). No dejo de sentir una profunda emoción (mutua al parecer) por el reencuentro, ya que no me reconocía (hace 5 años yo llevaba el pelo largo, era skater, ¡en fin! Otros tiempos), no dejamos de hablar, de hacer magia y bromas, y Tote y yo nos vamos con un sabor de boca tremendo.

Esto es todo y, como decía Carroll, de mí, si quieren, que hablen otros.

Un abrazo mágico

S. Alexander

----------


## Javi Drama

Mmmm comparto al 95 % la crónica pero... ¿¿qué juegos guardo yo en la manga que sean tan buenos?? Es por saberlo...para hacerlos mañana y tal.

Joder menuda fama me vais a echar con lo de ligar cada vez que quedamos...si es que los calvos con barba estamos de moda.

En efecto, Ricardo es una fuente de conocimiento mágico, Renard es una ametralladora que le tienes que decir...vaaaaaaaaaale no hagas el agua y aceite que es muy largo (la ultima vez Ricardo y yo nos fuimos a la terraza y le dejamos haciendoselo a Apex).

Y manda cojones (se puede decir "manda" en este foro?) ¿¿¿¿desde cuando no se venden las bolas de esponja de una en una :Confused: ?? Que asquito me da cada vez que entro y no está Manuel...con él es otro rollo la verdad.

Como siempre un autentico placer compartir estos días con vosotros, a ver si los repetimos más a menudo...con más gente pues los de Madrid quedamos muy a menudo.

Saludetes y luego escribo más que ahora me cierran la tienda (si, si, un almacén que cierra a las 12 h. ver para creer y luego dicen que hay libertad de horarios).

----------


## renard

Si fue genial como siempre cuando te encuentras con gente como Ricardo,Javi y Alexander,conoci a Tote el cual le puse el mote de Paul Rosini porque casi todos los juegos que nos hizo eran hablando de Rosini jaja,Javi ligo si si,y no lo entiendo con lo feo que es el tio,Ricardo un 10 nos hizo muchos juegos como la del viajante no conosco el titulo original una maravilla,dejo alucinado a blanca con 2 gomitas habia que ver la cara de esta chica que nos hizo leer un cuento en medio de la plaza mayor jaja la verdad es que es rarita la niña jaja,javi dejo alucinado a un señor trajeado que nunca le olvidara,Alexander me dio enbidia despues  de ver como manipula las cuerdas,en cuanto a mi me gane una pulcera que me regalo un vendedor ambulante despues de haber le echo un juego jaja esto que me llevo,tambien conoci a Charly un tio que me a caido muy bien es una de estas personas que sin conocer ya te cain bien porque desprende carisma,bueno pasaron muchas mas cosas fue un buen dia como siempre cuando estas con gente maja que comparten tu misma pasion,las unicas pegas fueron que Apex no pudo venir se te echo de menos tio mucho de verdad,y la otra no haber podido conocer a Jose.Desde aqui animo a todos los de madrid a venir a la proxima quedada porque cuanto mas seamos mejor da igual el nivel que seais unos craks o uno que empieza porque aqui es lo de menos lo importante es conocernos pasar un buen rato y hablar de magia del tiempo de cine y vivir una pequeña gran aventura que  esta asegurada con estos personajes que sito mas arriba.Gracias chicos por este dia lleno de anegdotas de risas de amistad y como no de magia GRACIAS por haber me echo olvidar y no por unos minutos si no durante todo el dia la situacion que estoy pasando yo y muchos Españoles.

----------


## Ricardo Solo

No seré yo el único que se quede sin hablar.

Estuvimos de 12 y media a 8 bajo el sol abrasador del Madrid veraniego, y sólo sufrimos ligeras lesiones por la deshidratación y el calor. Así que eso demuestra que lo pasamos tan bien que nos olvidamos de que nos estábamos derritiendo.

Aprendí un montón, vi un montón de magia de la buena buena, y pude disfrutar del sex appeal de Javi a pleno rendimiento.

Y como ya contaron todo, no digo más, sólo que quiero que se repita. Amigos y magia, con eso ya hay de sobra.

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Jose, se me pasó avisarte, que hoy llevo todo el día de un lado para otro, y se me olvidó decirte que no tenía ni un minuto libre.

A ver si aprovechamos otro viaje y esta vez nos vemos de verdad.

----------


## Ritxi

Me creo todo menos lo de Javi  :He:

----------


## Javi Drama

> Me creo todo menos lo de Javi


¿Veis? Ritxi tampoco se cree que haga juegos que digas PAM!! Ahora vas y lo cascas como cuenta Alexander.

----------


## S. Alexander

Creo (llámame loco) que se refiere a otra cosa =P

----------

